# suggestions on decking a Gheenoe



## Lizella_Fella (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking for suggestions on materials and building the support framing to deck this gheenoe. I want to keep it as light as possible, but not break the bank. 

I want to put enough deck up front, and at the rear, to accommodate two pedestal seats. I plan to leave the area in the middle around the live well at the original floor height.

If I do this, how tippy will it be afterwards? Can two people, average 16o lbs be comfortable?

by the way, it is a 13 footer.

Thanks, LF


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Puger Has Wonderfull Plug and Play Decks ... 

In Still water very Stable ...


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I like epoxy and luan for decking. Double layer on the deck surface, bonded together with epoxy. You can use the same material for stringers underneath the deck too. Epoxy resin and 6oz glass cloth all over will water proof and make the deck assy extremely rigid.

You can either screw the deck down or bond it to the hull using thickened epoxy and cleats along the hull sides. I would skip the screws and glue, but that's me.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Ahh... an empty canvass!

Couple questions; would you rather do a lot of grinding to epoxy the decks in place, or bolt the decks on top of the rub rails?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks good. 
I'd definitely go with glassing in the decks.
The 13 is pretty stable, but can be a VERY wet ride with any kind of wind.


----------



## merc650 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd go with Pugar's decking, but have also seen some nice decking jobs around. Whatever you do, I suggest keeping it light. I have a 13 and stand on the bench seats all the time and it's not at all tippy.


----------



## Lizella_Fella (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, Folks. I would prefer to have the deck at the same height as the bench seats. I suppose that would require epoxy and fiberglass? I'm not familiar with "Pugar". does anyone have a link that they'd like to share? I'd like to check them out. Thanks.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Sure  

http://www.customgheenoe.com/

The Deck Won't Listed Call them ...

The Staff is small (to focus on Quality )so they WILL call you back ...

Keeps costs down by not paying a receptionist ...

Dave


----------

